# Just made a new website for my art



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.ubikdesigns.com/index.html

Hope you guys like it.  Theres also tshirts, prints, etc on the store page if anyone is interested.


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool stuff man


----------



## Rainman (Dec 2, 2010)

I love your work, it's very good. I think you're doing a good job in expressing your theme. Though, to be honest I feel like putting them on shirts kind of undermines the significant, visceral qualities of your art by putting them on objects where they wont be fully appreciated as they would be in full size prints.


----------



## REB_DoMiNe (Oct 24, 2012)

I just took a look and thought it was pretty neat . I especially liked the pillows  . but when I saw that they were $ 20.00 each was a little disappointed ... Not that they weren't great , I just can't afford 20 bucks per pillow . Any how good luck with your business !


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks guys. Sorry the pillows are so expensive. Society6 sets the prices and prints them and I make a percentage. Anyhow I updated the store page with more recent prints.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice work.

Over this weekend (I hope) I'll be adding a "Gallery" feature to the site, please add your work with links.


----------

